# GOOSE DEKS



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

i am a duck hunter by heart but every year i have more and more honkers making their way into my spread. i thought about investing in some goose deks. GHG deks are about as sharp as they get, but a average guy would have to refinace his home to purchase 4 or 5 dozen. any sugestions


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

saveaduckkillaskybuster
unless you plan on selling your duck decs and hunting ducks from your favorite honey hole once a year on a holiday for old times sake,leave well enough alone.enjoy the excitement of the ocasional honker invasion brings.
you see goose gadgetry is pure crack of the hunting world.sure we all start out saying we will just dabble in it by adding a few goose decs in with our duck set.soon you'll find yourself with more goose decs than duck. next the unthinkable happens,your duck decs are left in the garage.
i 've seen it a it a million times,text-book.
once contracted and diagnosised as having the addiction,i'm sorry to say there is no known cure,goose hunter for life!
as a goose hunter addict you will stop at nothing to feed the need ,everthing else you hunt for now will have to take the back seat,for your time ,money,and thoughts will be focussed on your next "goose fix".


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

You don't get into goose hunting it gets into you. :lol:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i agree with these guys. I started as a duck hunter but, my duck decoys only come out every now and then if there are ducks flyin around while im hunting geese. as far as the GHG decs go, you cant find a better looking decoy for the price. bigfoots are more durable but if you take good care of the GHGs they will also last a long time. my advice, go all out and get yourself a honker spread! you will not regret it.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Get yourself a bunch of friends that have goose decoys....you can then stay with your duck decoys. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> Get yourself a bunch of friends that have goose decoys....you can then stay with your duck decoys. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There ya go, best advice out there. 

If you have a lot of geese in the area, and you have the chance you'll get hooked. The real question you need to ask yourself is how much time will you spend hunting geese? If the answer is potentially "a lot" I'd slowly build a spread you won't want to sell later. Get some full bodies or nice silly's and you'll be happy.

My .02


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Not only that but you can kill alot of ducks with very few duck decoys if you have a few dozen Full Bodies. Find a nice field with a mixture of birds (ducks and geese) and make sure you get there about half hour before normal. Ducks will come in early in most cases followed shortly there after by the geese.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Get yourself a bunch of friends that have goose decoys....you can then stay with your duck decoys.


You keep scoutin' em and I will keep killin' em 8) ........
Over my dekes!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

as a decoyaholic i must say that big black feet ready to touch the ground, cupped wings on a big green head or the wistle of a flock of blue bills ready to splash to a stop are all worth every penny spent on decoys. im that guy that you see out there and chuckle to yourself saying "heh, whats that idiot think he needs all those decoys for, i can kill birds just as well with half of that". so what im saying is that i dont think anyone can be truely happy in life without an exsesivly large puddle duck, diver duck, goose field, and goose water spread. you might wanna get going on refinaceing your house, season will be here before you know it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Posted: Wed Jun 01, 2005 1:39 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote: 
Get yourself a bunch of friends that have goose decoys....you can then stay with your duck decoys.

You keep scoutin' em and I will keep killin' em ........ 
Over my dekes!!!!!!

Man! Oh Man! how soon you forget who does the killing! And by the way thanks for having all those Foots!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I finally broke down and bought 24 bigfoots....Now if Ron just stops shooting all those doubles so the rest of us can get a chance.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now that Monte has some foots we can bash Rons' crappy GHG decoys!!!!    :stirpot:

If he only knew Monte how many of those birds that we shot that he claimed. I was glad to let him clean all the ones he claimed. I wonder how Ron will get those decoys of his into the field because our new trailer will be a no-GHG Zone!!! :stirpot: :stirpot: In fact we should get a sticker that says that :thumb: !!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> In fact we should get a sticker that says that !!!


Hey thats is my idea Dan!! 8) :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You design it and we'll use it!!!!


----------



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

GHG look great but they arnt made too great id spend the money and get hardcore's you will get your moneys worth


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

hardcores.... save the extra 100$ and just get foots. make a huge pile in ur trailer and head for the field.....


----------

